# Sylvania Circuit Breaker



## besc (May 16, 2010)

1954 home with Sylvania Panel. Looking for a 70amp double pole breaker. Home Depot no good. I've been looking but will continue to do so. Any Ideas. Mike.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

ebay?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Tito in arlington texas. . Sells refurbished older breakers. If he doesnt have it he knows who does

no matter what we theorize as electrics. It has always been .


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

besc said:


> 1954 home with Sylvania Panel. Looking for a 70amp double pole breaker. Home Depot no good. I've been looking but will continue to do so. Any Ideas. Mike.


pics


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

are they the bolt on sylvania? Cutler Hammer makes replacements. QBH270

I think they are aprox $200


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

besc said:


> 1954 home with Sylvania Panel. Looking for a 70amp double pole breaker. Home Depot no good. I've been looking but will continue to do so. Any Ideas. Mike.


Google zinsco.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

besc said:


> 1954 home with Sylvania Panel. Looking for a 70amp double pole breaker. Home Depot no good. I've been looking but will continue to do so. Any Ideas. Mike.


I bet money I have at least two or the if these. The old Sylvania panels we just rebranded Zinsco panels. If you don't mind it being used I may be able to help you out.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

70 amp double poll 3D Electric? Or trade my 100 for your 70?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Zinsco? Check ebay or a surplus dealer.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Is it bolt on? I'll look tonight.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

besc said:


> 70 amp double poll 3D Electric? Or trade my 100 for your 70?


If I have one I got it for free from a panel change. You can have it. I'll look at the shop on Monday and see if I do. Just pay for the shipping and it's yours.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Awsome Dude


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

besc...where are you located? In the Bay Area there are about ten used breakers shops that would have those and much more...

They even buy your old ones, Zinsco's, FPE's, Pushmatics, etc....


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Replace, if you can.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Switched. I am way up north by th Oregon border. 3Ds offer may pan out. This was a weekend issue so Monday I will expand my search and see where it goes but waiting to here from 3D. Thanks.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

besc said:


> Switched. I am way up north by th Oregon border. 3Ds offer may pan out. This was a weekend issue so Monday I will expand my search and see where it goes but waiting to here from 3D. Thanks.


Sorry I had forgot to post. I have a double 60 and a double 100. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Switched said:


> besc...where are you located? In the Bay Area there are about ten used breakers shops that would have those and much more...
> 
> They even buy your old ones, Zinsco's, FPE's, Pushmatics, etc....


Why would you buy a used untested breaker?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Zog said:


> Why would you buy a used untested breaker?


Most of those places that are legit have a rigorous testing standard.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Zog said:


> Why would you buy a used untested breaker?


Why wouldn't I? I have no real liability. I put in a breaker of the same brand and condition. 
I would talk them into a panel change but to each his own.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Zog said:


> Why would you buy a used untested breaker?


Because it will work fine and never cause a problem?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Zog said:


> Why would you buy a used untested breaker?


Most of these companies have testing equipment in place and warranty the circuit breakers. I don't re-install used breakers from my own collection.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Switched said:


> Most of these companies have testing equipment in place and warranty the circuit breakers. I don't re-install used breakers from my own collection.


 Most of those places give you old junk, shiny with Armor All and plastic wrap. They only test the larger breakers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Install the used Sylvania and then stick in supplemental overcurrent protection downstream and sleep easy......


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> Most of those places that are legit have a rigorous testing standard.


No, they just say they do. Ask for a test report. :whistling2:

No one is going to take the time to properly test a $30 MCCB.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Why wouldn't I? I have no real liability. I put in a breaker of the same brand and condition.
> I would talk them into a panel change but to each his own.


You do have liability, if you install an OCPD that has not been tested and it fails to trip during a fault and burns down the house you can bet the lawyers will be coming after you.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Sylvania had two lines of loadcenters, one the reviled Zinsco, other one later became Challenger. Zinsco / Sylvania, bolt-on breakers are only available used, with a price that can stall ones heart, UBI has ChiCom made UL classified breakers for Zinsco / Sylvania plug-in breakers, & Eaton / Cutler-Hammer has a UL classified replacement for Challenger.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

besc said:


> 1954 home with Sylvania Panel. Looking for a 70amp double pole breaker. Home Depot no good. I've been looking but will continue to do so. Any Ideas. Mike.


What are we??? Chopped liver? Who's Mike?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Because it will work fine and never cause a problem?


Define "work fine", you mean it may not ever trip?:whistling2:


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

These guys always have my back with the old stuff

http://www.mccelectricalsupply.com/


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

These guys always have my back with the old stuff
http://www.mccelectricalsupply.com/


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Norcal said:


> Sylvania had two lines of loadcenters, one the reviled Zinsco, other one later became Challenger. Zinsco / Sylvania, bolt-on breakers are only available used, with a price that can stall ones heart, UBI has ChiCom made UL classified breakers for Zinsco / Sylvania plug-in breakers, & Eaton / Cutler-Hammer has a UL classified replacement for Challenger.


You're the resident expert on obsolete equipment, so I'll ask. Why did Cutler Hammer have a Challenger line at one point? It was a 100% perfect clone of their Westinghouse products. 

From what I know, the evolution went something like this : Bryant was the original, stand alone company. At some point it was purchased by Westinghouse, and then Eaton purchased Westinghouse and Cutler Hammer, and also used the Challenger name on the same equipment. They dropped all the legacy names and now just call everything Eaton. Close? :nerd: 

This is why an Eaton breaker is listed for use in Bryant, Westinghouse, Challenger and Cutler Hammer panels.


----------

